# [matos] nouveau portable ... sans le manuel ...

## loopx

Bonsoir  :Very Happy: 

J'ai un peu hésité avant de poster, mais il faut vraiment que je post!, ca m'intrigue de trop!!!

J'ai maintenant un portable pour le boulot ... C'est un HP Compaq 8510p T7500 2Go RAM et une ATI HD 2600 80 Go HDD ...

Bon, tout va bien  :Smile:   mais ... y a vraiment un truc qui me perturbe ...  vais essayer de trouver une photo :

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2007/mobilitysummit/images/8510p.jpg

http://img.article.pchome.net/00/20/42/10/hyhyhy-2007-05-10-06000-01.jpg

Regardez en dessous de l'écran (à gauche du logo) ... Il y a un petit point blanc .... je sais pas ce que c'est!!!! 

Est-ce :

- une LED ???

- un capteur de lumière ?

- un laser ?

- un détecteur d'iris ?

- une mini lampe torche ?

- un point de beauté ???  :Surprised: 

Voilà, j'ai pas recu le manuel ni rien ... et encore rien trouvé sur le net .. Vu que vous êtes rapide et que je suis très très très curieux, je fais appel à vous   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Mets ton doigt dessus... tu auras ta réponse  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

webcam ou micro

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> webcam

 

Trop! pour filmer les mains en train de taper au clavier  :Laughing: 

----------

## billiob

un bouton reset?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Desintegr

Une « boss key » directement implémentée en hardware ?  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ca serait pas un capteur qui détecte quand l'écran est rabattu ? (par induction ?)

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Hp manual (p.7) wrote:*   

> Ambient light sensor -> When activated, the sensor automatically adjusts the display
> 
> brightness based on the surrounding lighting conditions.

 

 :Wink: 

n.b. source 

edit : *loopx wrote:*   

> Voilà, j'ai pas recu le manuel ni rien ... et encore rien trouvé sur le net .. Vu que vous êtes rapide et que je suis très très très curieux, je fais appel à vous 
> 
> 

 

*joke* au fait on sait que tu as du taf maintenant mais... il faut 45" pour trouver çà avec un moteur de recherche  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
>  *Hp manual (p.7) wrote:*   Ambient light sensor -> When activated, the sensor automatically adjusts the display
> 
> brightness based on the surrounding lighting conditions. 
> ...

 

Ah  :Smile:  et ca marche ?

----------

## boozo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ah  et ca marche ?

 

y'en sais rien moi... faut demander à loopx

/me dell inside pour cause de marché public  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Plus de nouvelle du loopx? Apparemment, ça devait plutôt être un bouton "autodestruction du portable dans 5 secs", je me suis planté  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ca serait pas un capteur qui détecte quand l'écran est rabattu ? (par induction ?)

 

tiens, cette réponse me semble pas bete ... c'est vrai que à la place de certain bouton, ya des truc tactiles donc ... pourquoi pas foutre un capteur direct ... 

Je viens de voir ... y a aucun bouton poussoir près des charnière de l'écran donc, c'est ptet bien possible que ce soit ca ...

Moi, j'ai pensé à une tit lampe   :Laughing:     mais on dirait que non  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
>  *Hp manual (p.7) wrote:*   Ambient light sensor -> When activated, the sensor automatically adjusts the display
> 
> brightness based on the surrounding lighting conditions. 
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Cool: 

Ca parrait plus probable ... je regarderais du coté des tit soft ... ou alors, ca se configure dans le bios  :Surprised: 

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Plus de nouvelle du loopx? Apparemment, ça devait plutôt être un bouton "autodestruction du portable dans 5 secs", je me suis planté 

 

 :Laughing: 

Suis trop balaise que pour mourrir avec une ptit bête de portable  :Smile: 

Il me faudrait de la lumière pour que je test ... j'ai mis mon doigt dessus tantot et, s'ai rien passé ... Ptet que mon doigt est pas assez opaque  :Surprised: 

vais le colorier en noir demain mdr

----------

## boozo

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ca parrait plus probable ... je regarderais du coté des tit soft ... ou alors, ca se configure dans le bios 

 

si c'est comme les Dell's, tu dois avoir une option dans le bios en effet + 1~2 option dans le noyo et/ou peut-être un utilitaire proprio pour activer l'ajustage auto de la dalle... je pense que tu dois trouver des blogs d'install qui relate la marche a suivre sans problème   :Wink: 

----------

## struddel

J'avais la même chose sur mon ancien téléphone, quand j'étais dans le noir, le rétroéclairage des touches s'activait, en pleine lumière il ne s'activait pas, mais je mettais mon doigt dessus, il ne s'activait pas non plus, sauf que j'avais le manuel et que tout était expliqué dedans   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Ca parrait plus probable ... je regarderais du coté des tit soft ... ou alors, ca se configure dans le bios  
> 
> si c'est comme les Dell's, tu dois avoir une option dans le bios en effet + 1~2 option dans le noyo et/ou peut-être un utilitaire proprio pour activer l'ajustage auto de la dalle... je pense que tu dois trouver des blogs d'install qui relate la marche a suivre sans problème  

 

 :Sad:     j'ai po gentoo dessus ...

J'ai po de linux ni de unix ...

J'ai XP ...

Enfin, j'ai pas Vista, OUUUUUUUUUF  :Smile: 

PC pour le travail, jpeux pas changer d'OS (et même si je le pourais, faut pas que je le fasse sinon j'aurais plus certain accès nécessaire pour mon job :s)...

@struddel :

Oui, il me semble aussi que la lumière traverse le doigt quand meme ^^

Bon, avec tout ca, j'ai trop envie de tester, jvais essayer d'aller dans le bios (si j'y ai accès ...)

----------

## kwenspc

C'est quoi ces Linux-users qui acceptent un job où il ne peuvent pas utiliser leur OS favoris? hein?!

ok je -> [] 

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ces Linux-users qui acceptent un job où il ne peuvent pas utiliser leur OS favoris? hein?!
> 
> ok je -> [] 

 

 :Laughing: 

Ok, ma workstation est Windows XP ... J'ai essayé de conserver mon premier PC labas, mais pas eu moyen .. j'avais prévu de mettre Gentoo pour contrer la vague qui sévit .. vague de Ubuntu (sur les pc secondaires) ...

Sinon, pour le job, bah .. pas à me plaindre puisque je suis admin sur tout serveur Unix, Linux et même windows (même si c'est pas mon boulot ca  :Very Happy: ) ^^

Ok ca va, y a aucune Gentoo ici   :Mad: 

 :Arrow:   []

EDIT: mouarf, j'ai po accès au bios ...   et le tit programme (quick launch button) qui est sencé avoir un menu "avancé" ... ne l'a pas .. et donc, pas la case à cocher pour activer/désactiver   :Mad: 

En tout cas, il est cool ce portable  :Smile:   y a un lecteur de carte d'identité  :Wink:   et un truc pour lire les empruntes digitales :p  vais essayer de configurer ca  :Smile: 

EDIT2: waaaaaaa   :Shocked:    terrible le truc à emprunte digitale  :Smile:       maintenant, j'ai assez avec 1 doigt pour ouvrir ma session W****** et pareil pour le proxy http sécurisé   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ces Linux-users qui acceptent un job où il ne peuvent pas utiliser leur OS favoris? hein?!
> 
> ok je -> [] 

 des salariés   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   C'est quoi ces Linux-users qui acceptent un job où il ne peuvent pas utiliser leur OS favoris? hein?!
> 
> ok je -> []  des salariés  

 

Ouais fin suffit de sélectionner le job qu'il faut, et faire une croix sur tous les autres qui proposent d'innommables tâches sur des OS "tu purri"  :Mr. Green: 

Nan? (j'imagine qu'il faut faire avec certaines contraintes après...)

----------

## struddel

Et les non-informaticiens font comment ?   :Laughing: 

Suis pas sûr de pouvoir choisir un collège ou tous les PC tournent sous Linux si je parviens à être prof d'histoire   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Et les non-informaticiens font comment ?  
> 
> Suis pas sûr de pouvoir choisir un collège ou tous les PC tournent sous Linux si je parviens à être prof d'histoire  

 

Yen a des collèges sous Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## struddel

Vi mais c'est très rare de choisir son collège   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Suite :

j'arrive po a activer le "ambient light" de mon portable  :Sad:        pffffffffff domage  :Sad:   (trouve aucun utilitaire qui possède le bouton pour l'activer ...

----------

